# Warships?



## ArizonaBB39 (Dec 4, 2004)

Seeing how this is the military/aircraft thread, would naval ships fall into this category?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They're military, I don't see why not!


----------



## seawolf (Nov 3, 2004)

but I've ask the very same question once, and it said - it's for aircraft only


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

hankster said:


> The forum is intended for all types of military and aircraft modeling.


*All* types, military *and* aircraft.

Warships would fit right in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

seawolf said:


> but I've ask the very same question once, and it said - it's for aircraft only


No it didn't! 

Mangoman correctly quotes Hankster above.

Here is another thing Hankster said:

"Of course if there is enough interest in a seperate
Aircraft forum we can always create it."

Obviously, if he will consider a SEPERATE aircraft forum, then this forum is open to non-aircraft.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

SEPARATE.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Yeah...I had a dilemma because I cut-and-pasted Hanksters original post with the incorrect spelling. I left it that way because I was quoting him and I didn't want to muddy the post by adding (sic) or spelling it differently . And it just seemed rude to try and fix it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's one of my most personally misspelled words too.
But I never get the "there/their/they're" thing wrong - that would just be pathetic.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Or it's and its. That just bugs me. OH, AND YOUR!!! GRRR... You're is you are. Your is YOUR! 

Dan


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

John P said:


> That's one of my most personally misspelled words too.
> But I never get the "there/their/they're" thing wrong - that would just be pathetic.


I don't have any personally misspelled words, in *my* world I'm always right. However, I do have my fair share of publicly misspelled words.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I even had to edit my post because the damn thing took the all-uppercase word and made all but the first letter lower case _after_ I hit the "submit" button.

I like having fun with you folks. Which is why I sometimes drop in with a spelling correction. We do this in the production office all the time and it is great fun for all, as we are "fined" a quarter for every misspelling that someone catches from someone else's work. 

Those quarters are dropped into a large jar, and at the end of the year are awarded to whomever has had the least or no misspellings in his or her documents, emails, memos, etc. Kind of like collecting "pride dollars" at a rotary meeting.

Of course, it's a mixed bag, since the amount of money collected is based upon how many misspellings occur. In any case, it's still great fun.


----------



## artic316 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Arizona....a tribute*

:thumbsup: I am planning to do a modernization of the Arizona.I am doing it with a scifi theme along the same lines as the Yamoto.I figured it would be a great project and a modelers tribute to the original.I am going to try my best at it,if it goes well I will do a similar scheme to the mighty Moe.Comments are welcome.




improvise,adapt and overcome.we are the fellowship of modelers.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

artic316 said:


> :thumbsup: I am planning to do a modernization of the Arizona.I am doing it with a scifi theme along the same lines as the Yamoto.I figured it would be a great project and a modelers tribute to the original.I am going to try my best at it,if it goes well I will do a similar scheme to the mighty Moe.Comments are welcome.


I considered doing that a few years ago. Disney had talked about doing a live action Space Cruiser Yamoto. They were going to Americanize it and call it Space Cruiser Arizona. When the project was dropped I was going to try my hand at creating the space craft. I think life got in my way and I never got around to it. Maybe someday.....


----------



## ArizonaBB39 (Dec 4, 2004)

Alright, thanks guys, that clears things up. Take a look at my site: http://www.angelfire.com/scifi2/abramshobbies/ and my scratchbuild article so far: http://www.modelwarships.com/reviews/ships/bb/bb-39/350-az/arizona.html


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I've thought about trying that project a few times myself. The only problem is, what the Japanese see as a fitting tribute, some Americans might consider sacrilege. I satified myself doing "Space Cruiser New Jersey" myself, grafting the rear half of a 1/48 F-18 to a 1/532 Monogram New Jersey. Looked pretty neat. It's currently up on blocks, but If I ever get the refit finished, I'll post some pics.


----------



## artic316 (Sep 12, 2000)

Cool, I really would like to see your pics on your progress.




improvise,adapt and overcome.we are the fellowship of modelers.


----------

